# custom call



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

THOUGHT I'D SHOW ONE OF "DEAD DOGS" CUSTOM CALLS---JUST RECIVER IT TODAY--CLOSED REED ---BOY CAN I MAKE THIS BABY SING THE SCREAMING BUNNY BLUES-- REAL NICE WORKMENSHIP--I LIKE IT----TROY IS ON BTO--AS "TROY DEAD DOG MYER"----YOU WON'T BE DISSAPOINTED IF YOU GET A CALL FROM HIM---[$35.00} FOR THIS MODEL----------SB


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking forward to some kill stories Skip ! Nice call.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

+1 on that, come on Skip show me the yote!


----------

